
How a Berkeley Eccentric Beat the Russians–Then Made Useless, Wondrous Objects - walterbell
https://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-magazine/spring-2016-war-stories/how-berkeley-eccentric-beat-russians-and-then-made
======
BenjiWiebe
I'm a big fan of his book, The Cuckoo's Egg, and I've even called him up one
time to chat with him about some of the stuff in it. He's a very interesting
and friendly guy!

------
turtlecloud
What a well written article. Stoll is a great example of the Bay Area thinking
before the whole tech bubble and tech bros came in sigh.

